# '09 Fortress of Nightmares Idea --need input



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey Folks, well we're getting down to the wire with less than 195 days till we open for 2009. for this years fortress of nightmares experience, we are thinking of doing a double attraction, one price gig to give guests a bigger boo for their buck. 

We are looking at Tunnels of Terror and Fortress Ghost Hunt. Tunnels of terror would be a venture into the fort's tunnel system--creepy enough on it's own-- but we would set up scenes inside the tunnels to make it haunted house like.

A new idea we have is to partner with a local paranormal research group and have their researchers lead groups of 20-30 with one of our tour guides to some creepy ''haunted'' locations and perform some basic 'ghost hunting'

each ticket would be $10 or a combo ticket could be offered for $15. 

we are thinking about the ghost hunting because it has become mainstream over the past few years and also because the state has cut our funding and as a non-profit, we don't have a great (or any) budget to work with, so by reducing the space we have decorate/build to just the tunnels, as opposed to the entire fort, the better the production can be and the less personnel we will need. 

So, sorry for the long winded explanation, but i would certainly value all of the groups comments and suggestions. I've only been on here for about a month now and have gotten AWESOME responses and EXCELLENT ideas! 

Thank You!:xbones:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I think the paranormal tour would be a great addition.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i agree with sickie...thats such a different experience. i'd pay way more than 10 bucks for that lol


----------

